# 3M polish and Pad advice for removing buffer trails/holograms



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Half of the roof on my grey Focus has buffer trails/holograms left by an incompetant Ford employee which I am going to try and remove myself.

I have the following to work with;

G220

3M High Gloss Polishing Pad
Elite Coolfoam 150mm (6") Orange Light Cut Waffle Pad
Elite Coolfoam 150mm (6") Red Waffle Finishing Pad

3M
Ultrafina
Fine Compound
Fast Cut Plus

Should I try the ultrafina on the Polishing pad first or will i need to use one of the compounds to remove the holograms?

Obviously I'll finish using the Ultrafina on the Finishing pad.

Thanks

Dom


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Always use the least cut combination to correct, I'd suggest firstly the 3M Ultrafina on the Elite Red Finishing pad, you'll need to work the polish fairly well using a G220 as they don't offer as much cut as a rotary.

Spread on speed 1, then 3-4 sets in a # pattern on speed 3, one set being one full # pattern across the area, then up to max speed for 2-3 sets until polish goes clear, max area I'd suggest would be 2 foot square, less would be better.

If you don't get full correction add a couple of small blobs of 3M Fine Compound with the UltraFina, 2 small blobs of each at intervals on the pad, pic below is the same combo I used on a recent detail on a Meg's Polishing pad.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, good post :thumb:


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks VERY much, much more detailed reply than I had expected  I will follow to the letter.

Dom


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd post a picture of what I'm up against.










Dom


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Look forward to seeing the corrected and finished car.


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I clayed the roof yesterday and I'm at work now after polishing the roof (only place I can get the car under cover).

Unfortunately the sun isn't very bright outside so it's hard to tell if there are any holograms/tails left at the moment and I really have to get back home.

I'll take a few pics when I get back home and have a chance to wash the car.

Dom


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

This is what it looked like when I'd finished with just the Ultrafina










I'm not 100% certain that it is fully corrected yet as the sun decided not to help. I've since washed the car completely and given the roof a coat of Megs Gold Class.

Dom


----------

